

Ask HN: Would you buy an Amazon Kindle tablet for an 11 y.o.? - hugacow

You've heard about it. It is coming out soon. Will you buy one? Why or why not? Considering buying one for my daughter because she wanted a Nook Color, but I've heard the touchscreen on the Nook Color is a pain. She is 11 years old, so I don't think I'm going to let her have a generic Android OS device (as I'd like it to be more limited and easier to control).
======
aiscott
I don't think I would. I guess it depends on what sort of apps run on it. If I
wanted to get them something to play games on, it'd probably be an iPad...
kindle software runs on there so you get the book aspect. Very expensive gift
for an 11yo though, in my opinion.

I'd more likely get an e-ink kindle, not just because I think the screen is
better for reading, but because it's essentially limited to books. The built
in "experimental" browser does a good job with Safari Online Books now, so
I've been very happy with mine.

~~~
kenjackson
_The built in "experimental" browser does a good job with Safari Online Books
now, so I've been very happy with mine._

I'd love to hear more about that. That's one thing that has kept me from
getting a Kindle. But if I could use Safari reasonable well with it, it would
be a no-brainer.

